# Insurance



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi, Just a quick question, I am just wondering if you do personal motor insurance?? 

Rob


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We certainly do.

Basically we are high street independent Insurance Brokers, so we can pretty much offer a full range of policies from commercial, van, fleet, liability etc to motor, home, travel, motorhome etc.

The trouble with private motor though is that it is cut throat market with insurers often happy to write business at a loss to get you on their marketing books.

As well as accommodation business for our commercial clients who want all their policies, including motor, in one easy to deal with place, most of our private motor clients tend to be people that want to deal with a Broker rather than go direct, relying on us to look after them, making sure they have the right policy for their needs and to help them get the right outcome in the event of a claim.

If i'm honest, we often can't compete with comparison/aggregator sites, but in a kind of a way they are like the £5 hand car washes of our business, they give the people that are driven by price the cheap markets they want. All i can say is give us a go and see how we fare.

Our markets for drivers under 25 and modified cars are not so good though, there are specialist out there for these and unfortunately we are not one of them.

We have some very good motorhome rates, a scheme for driving instructors, great taxi & hire rates (local areas only for taxis though), a great high net worth market (both motor & home), caravans, home & contents insurance etc etc - www.coversure.co.uk/swindon


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Shiny said:


> We certainly do.
> 
> Basically we are high street independent Insurance Brokers, so we can pretty much offer a full range of policies from commercial, van, fleet, liability etc to motor, home, travel, motorhome etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I am only 20 so maybe I am best looking at a specialised young persons company. Thanks for the quick response :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

How good is that, to read a fair and honest reply from a business?

Well done Coversure !!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No worries Trebor, sadly we are likely to be uncompetitive for you.

Cheers for the kind words wee_green_mini, hopefully anyone that has spoken with me will agree that we are not a hard sell business, but have built our reputation on a backbone of good, informed and honest advice.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Stroll on, after that reply I'm tempted to come to your comp for my insurance and pay an extra few £ if needed! :lol:


----------

